# tafanario



## Anaiss

Dopo aver scoperto il significato standard di tafanario, mi chiedevo se fosse possibile un eventuale uso regionale (confermato a quanto pare da dizi.it).
Qui in Veneto l'ho sentito usare per definire, appunto, un oggetto ingombrante, ma anche un utente piemontese confermava questo uso, qui, tempo fa.

Che ne pensate? Qualcuno ha altri feedback, o pareri discordanti?


----------



## Blackman

Mai sentito. Sembra definire un luogo di raccolta, di incontro per tafani....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Assolutamente sì: per me è un oggetto ingombrante o qualcosa che è più grosso di quello che dovrebbe essere.
Si usa anche per descrivere il didietro delle signorine quando, a detta di chi lo descrive, eccede le misure "standard"..


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Mai sentito, ma nella mia zona esiste un termine dialettale che italianizzerò in "tavernario", che indica appunto un oggetto di grandi dimensioni. Immagino che l'origine sia la stessa, ma si sia modificato con l'uso.


----------



## infinite sadness

No, io lo associo solo a "fortuna".


----------



## Anaiss

Paulfromitaly said:


> Assolutamente sì: per me è un oggetto ingombrante o qualcosa che è più grosso di quello che dovrebbe essere.
> Si usa anche per descrivere il didietro delle signorine quando, a detta di chi lo descrive, eccede le misure "standard"..


Ecco, ne approfitto per precisare che ero del tutto ignara del significato standard di "didietro", la cosa ha creato stupore anche in famiglia. 
Mi chiedo come sia stato possibile lasciarsi alle spalle un significato così "ingombrante"...
Quindi Paul, sembra sia un puro caso che venga associato al termine di partenza?

Ringrazio tutti per le risposte.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Anaiss said:


> Ecco, ne approfitto per precisare che ero del tutto ignara del significato standard di "didietro", la cosa ha creato stupore anche in famiglia.
> Mi chiedo come sia stato possibile lasciarsi alle spalle un significato così "ingombrante"...
> Quindi Paul, sembra sia un puro caso che venga associato al termine di partenza?
> 
> Ringrazio tutti per le risposte.


Se sento dire "garda che tafanario!" senza specificare altro, per me significa che la tipa abbonda in quanto a chiappe..


----------



## gc200000

Mai sentito.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Anch'io lo sento oggi per la prima volta.


----------



## Corsicum

Ho sentito molto spesso a Nissa, anche in conversazioni in lingua Francese, tra gli uomini !!!


----------



## phiona

Col significato di "didietro" - non necessariamente grande -lo diceva la tata di mio papà, che adesso avrebbe più di cent'anni. Era nata ad Arona, in provincia di Novara, e dopo una permanenza in Portogallo era vissuta sempre a Milano. Però a Milano non mi sembra di averlo sentito da nessun altro. Forse da mia nonna, ma vivendo insieme alla tata, non saprei dire chi delle due avesse contagiato l'altra.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Già sentito, ma senza la erre: _tafanaio_.


----------



## Anaiss

MünchnerFax said:


> Già sentito, ma senza la erre: _tafanaio_.


Interessante, con quale significato?



			
				phiona said:
			
		

> Col significato di "didietro" - non necessariamente grande -lo diceva la  tata di mio papà, che adesso avrebbe più di cent'anni. Era nata ad  Arona, in provincia di Novara, e dopo una permanenza in Portogallo era  vissuta sempre a Milano. Però a Milano non mi sembra di averlo sentito  da nessun altro. Forse da mia nonna, ma vivendo insieme alla tata, non  saprei dire chi delle due avesse contagiato l'altra.


Bene, mi stavo quasi convincendo che al Nord prevalesse l'accezione semplice di "ingombrante", ma probabilmente non è così..
Il giudizio sulle altre parti d'Italia è ancora sospeso..



			
				Corsicum said:
			
		

> L'ho  sentito molto spesso a Nissa, anche in conversazioni in lingua Francese,  tra gli uomini !!!


Dunque anche in nizzardo, e/o in una versione "francesizzata" del termine?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

phiona said:


> Col significato di "didietro" - non necessariamente grande



Tafanario per me vuol dire sederone, non sedere.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Anaiss said:


> Interessante, con quale significato?


Fondoschiena generoso.


----------



## furs

Confermo, sedere 'generoso'. In senso scherrzoso, pero'. Sicuramente una parola datata, peraltro.  Se non ricordo male si trovava spesso in canti goliardici (che adesso non mi risulta siano piu' molto di moda...).


----------



## Anaiss

Ringrazio tutti per il contributo, visti i riscontri non credo userò più "tafanario" con la stessa leggerezza!


----------



## housecameron

Paulfromitaly said:


> Tafanario per me vuol dire sederone, non sedere.



Esatto! Anche in Piemonte: _tafanari_


----------



## Corsicum

Anaiss said:


> Dunque anche in nizzardo, e/o in una versione "francesizzata" del termine?


No, in Italiano schietto, la parola non esiste in Nizzardo…Francese o anche in Corso !


----------

